# phoebe rushed to emergency hospital



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

she s seriously ill, may not make it. dont know whats wrong, vet asked for £450 upfront! saidihave to go back at 7 30am to get her and take her to my own vet
im now hand feeeding every 2 hours im heartbroken and broke
myhusband not happy he has took off dont know where ive no help so tired i may lose them all


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

maryrose said:


> she s seriously ill, may not make it. dont know whats wrong, vet asked for £450 upfront! saidihave to go back at 7 30am to get her and take her to my own vet
> im now hand feeeding every 2 hours im heartbroken and broke
> myhusband not happy he has took off dont know where ive no help so tired i may lose them all


Oh dear what an awful situation, the local blue cross or something along those lines will help in an emergency....they don't turn away a sick animal and very rarely will a vt refuse treatment either, i'm guessing you have a bit of bad luck with this particular vet,if the blue cross can't help ring around all the ones in your area first thing and I'm sure one will sort out a payment plan and treat your cat
Good luck
Clare xx


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. I wish I could help.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh MaryRose was this a different vet ?

You poor love, it isn't *your fault!!!*

Your Vet has some explaining to do, the first one.

How are the little ones?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh dear what an awful situation, the local blue cross or something along those lines will help in an emergency....they don't turn away a sick animal and very rarely will a vt refuse treatment either, i'm guessing you have a bit of bad luck with this particular vet,if the blue cross can't help ring around all the ones in your area first thing and I'm sure one will sort out a payment plan and treat your cat
> Good luck
> Clare xx


I would echo this. I am sure they cannot turn away a sick animal. Sort out a payment plan with him/her. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This sort of thing is common amongst emergency vets. I have heard of it before. These are special vet surgeries that only operate overnight, charge ludicrous amounts of money and discharge the animal first thing in the morning regardless of how sick they are. Take note, everyone reading - when choosing a vet, check their emergency procedures before deciding to use them!

Maryrose, I am in Huddersfield and can at least take over the hand feeding. It sounds to me as if your poor cat has some post kittening infection, and why on earth it hasn't been picked up before now is a serious question for your own vet :nonod: Are the three surviving kittens still OK?

What are Phoebe's symptoms exactly?

Liz


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh that's just awful! Poor you and Pheobe! I wish I were closer and was able to offer help. I'm sure your husband will come around - this is a big shock and a huge amount of stress for you all. Would a foster mum for the babies be an idea? The RSPCA / other cat charity may be able to help with this possibly. 

Good luck with the vets, I'll be thinking of you and praying everything turns out well. 

Please know that you'll be in our thoughts ((hugs))

Jo xx


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

hello
i took her to an emergency vet, they sent me to sheffield! nightmare! said she is dangeroulsy ill, temp 105 degrees heartbeat dangerously fast weak lethargic, they kept her on an iv overnight was there at 1130 didnt see her until after 12 they dont know whats wrong said its not mastists said dangerous infection i had to go back to get her at 730am she is stablised but very sick now at local vet they doing x rays and will let me know when they know
im not happy i was charged £438! and my vet no better saidit be £450 aswell!

im exhausted been up all night feeding cimicat every 2 hours they ok at the moment im scared il lose the lot

im unhappy with my vet, i wasthere 4 times last week, and notonce did they suggest xrays or that her tummy is swollen its costing me money i dont have its caused terrible rows between my husband who said put her down! i wont!
i dnt know what to do


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Mayrose, I'm so sorry, sending lots of hugs to Phoebe and the babies and also you, I hope everything works out ok!


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have followed these events over the past few weeks.... 

I admire you Maryrose for sticking with all the cr&p you've had over the last week or so. 

You are doing a wonderful, wonderful job. 

It is a shame that the people we rely on to advise us let us down.... hopefully Phoebe will recover and come back to you. In the meantime keep going with the kittens, it will be hard and sometimes you will wonder "why the hell I am doing this?" 

As for your husband...... no comment!

As for the finances.... they can be sorted, but you may have to "draw a line".... Just remember to talk to the banks and finance people to keep them informed of what has hapened.... I am sure they will help you through it.

Keep going - I know it is hard but be strong.

Clare x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Maryrose, I'm so sorry, you've had a terrible time....

When you know what's what and you've had time to think, sit down and write a record/timeline, of events and contact with your vet. As Liz points out, losing kittens, Phoebe's symptoms, the obvious thing to do would be to check for infection and provide antibiotic cover. 
By neglecting this most obvious route, your vet has put your girl at risk, and cost you a fortune.
You need to document it all, and when you have it straight in your mind, bullet point the questions you need to ask about lack of due care, and the heartbreaking [and bank breaking consequences!] for you.

Take this and insist on a meeting with the Practice manager at your vets, and make a formal complaint.
Tell them you are disputing the bill, and that you want an explanation for their failure to provide your girl with the most basic of care.
Take receipts for all the emergency care you've had to pay for and tell them not only do you want their own bill slashed but you expect them to pay for these too as they are a direct consequence of their own failure to act appropriately.
Tell them that if infection is confirmed as the cause of all this trouble, then they are responsible for missing it, and for not treating her appropriately in the early stages when anti biotic cover could well have saved all of this .

Good Luck.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Your poor, poor, fur Mum.

I've been reading your threads and really think your vet hasn't given you the service I would expect from a professional. Pheobe has clearly not been right and yet they don't seem to have investigated fully.

You must be absolutely shattered. I don't know how far you are from Liz but would it be a good idea to let her take over hand rearing the little ones as she has kindly offered to do?

I had a similar experience with an emergency vet - they would have moved my bun at 7.30 am! I had him PTS in the end but have since changed my vet to one who does his own out of hours service.

Thinking of you and sending loads of healing vibes for Pheobe and her babies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sad to read this, my heart goes out to you, fingers crossed that Phoebe makes it,and as said i know you must be tired and stressed and very upset,but your doing a brilliant job with the babies, sending you a big hug, and praying this all ends well.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

maryrose said:


> hello
> i took her to an emergency vet, they sent me to sheffield! nightmare! said she is dangeroulsy ill, temp 105 degrees heartbeat dangerously fast weak lethargic, they kept her on an iv overnight was there at 1130 didnt see her until after 12 they dont know whats wrong said its not mastists said dangerous infection i had to go back to get her at 730am she is stablised but very sick now at local vet they doing x rays and will let me know when they know
> im not happy i was charged £438! and my vet no better saidit be £450 aswell!
> 
> ...


They sent you to Sheffield??! Charged you £438 just to send you on to Sheffield? Good grief, is this regarded as acceptable these days??!

This sounds like a post-kittening infection. One of my cats had this two years ago, she was terribly dehydrated and I honestly thought she wouldn't last the night. She did pull through and made a full recovery, but she was very sick and the bill came to something like £800 as I recall. I am telling you this simply because the good news is that the kittens don't pick this post-partum infection up from the queen, at least mine didn't, all five were fine, though I had to hand feed and her milk never did come back. If the kittens are basically healthy and have had their colostrum (the first milk the queen produces) then honestly there should be no reason for you to lose any more. They are a week old now I think, the death rate is highest in the first week so once they are past that it really honestly does get more likely that they will survive. Are they gaining weight still?

I am only in Huddersfield and I will come and get the kittens if you are struggling, temporarily for as long as you want, or permanently if you need that in the end.

I also understand about husbands and money spent on cats, mine is the same. This is all terribly rotten luck for you, most queens kitten with no difficulties at all. I certainly think your own vet is guilty of negligence if they didn't provide antibiotics for your girl, surely any vet ought to suspect a post-partum infection? Complain firmly, in writing, once all this is over (not before, you need care for your girl!), and if you haven't paid their bill yet, refuse - threaten to complain to the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons if you have to, that ought to make them reduce the bill rather quickly!

Liz


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

thank you all
my husband wants to complain, i do think ive had bad service the amount of timesive been back and forth to the vets and i saw 3 diff vets 4 if you count todays! all they kept saying was keepsyringe feeding her and that it was mastisus and bloods took that long to come in the mergency vet did then agian and got resultsin 2 hours! said they was normal

still waiitng to hear from vets. my husband doesnt like cats he callsthem cockroaches! he s now asleep! he hasnt helped once! he refuses! he complains ikept him awake!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Unfortunatley alot of men have this built in gene that makes them S4!TS when you need them the most (Alot of men, not all men, some can be quite nice!) Hopefully once you have an outcome everything with settle down and be ok. 
You are in our thoughts and I hope that the neglegence of your vet doesnt result in you losing anymore babies or your girl. You have been doing all you can so far and an amazing job of it too. Just remeber although its hard you should be proud of everything you are doing and have done and dont be affraid to accept help if you need it x x x


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

it is very sad news to hear about your phoebe i really hope she pulls thru you have done such a good job at caring for her and her babies over the last week or so. we are all praying and hoping that she gets better soon and this is all over with a happy outcome. as for the help you have been offered if it was me i would accept it, no one will look at you in a bad way for accepting help we all need it at times. as for your vets i would take the advice others have said about and def try a find a better vet in your area what they have put you through is totally unacceptable. both you and your kitties are in our thought keep strong


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

i still have not heard from vets or know exactly what the prob is. did i lose 2 kittens because of her been ill?i got diff advice from local vet and emercengy vet last night, she said mum too poorly to go near kittens other vet said give them to her
not one vet at local practice said infection just mastits and said syringe feed her its cost a small fortune since they were born doesnt help ive no supportat home just lots of abuse how its my fault


----------



## magisragis (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Maryrose

My heart goes out to you and my thoughts are with yourself and Pheobe and the babies.

At the moment you are completely stressed and worn out. This is normal and this is where friends help out. Do accept the help being offered. It is common amongst breeders. The babies will be fine and you can then look after yourself and fingers crossed Pheobe when she comes home. She will need some intensive nursing. So please accept the help. You have succeded in keeping those babies alive and not many people manage that.

Regarding the vets you have seen, I cannot believe you were not taken seriously when you knew something was wrong with mum. Post partum problems have to be dealt with very, very quickly. It may have been another kitten or retained placenta. It quickly escalates to massive infection. I hope you find the cause of the infection, it will help your case.

I do not have a 24 hours vet but go to another vet that is local and it is a major referral centre that provides very good care and attention. My cat would certainly not be discharged first thing in the morning. Plus, Leeds to Sheffield is not what I would call emergancy cover. If I had a queen that needed a section I may only have 10 - 15 minutes to get to the vets. 

If the bloods are normal, I hope they have tested the kidney and liver function and if they are normal that is a plus. Also a high temperature is better than a sub-normal temperature. 

So, accept the help being offered, get yourself a good mug of tea and have a good rest.

Margaret
p.s. Lizward, you are a star.


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

ring the vets, accept the help thats being offered.i know how bad these situations feel even when you do have spousal support


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

maryrose said:


> i still have not heard from vets or know exactly what the prob is. did i lose 2 kittens because of her been ill?i got diff advice from local vet and emercengy vet last night, she said mum too poorly to go near kittens other vet said give them to her
> not one vet at local practice said infection just mastits and said syringe feed her its cost a small fortune since they were born doesnt help ive no supportat home just lots of abuse how its my fault


Oh dear



magisragis said:


> Hi Maryrose
> 
> My heart goes out to you and my thoughts are with yourself and Pheobe and the babies.
> 
> ...


I echo this MaryRose let Lizward help you. She isn't taking them for good, she knows what she is doing and it will give you a rest you need. please take her up on her offer.

Tell your husband from me *&*&^&***** and lots of other words you cannot say on a public forum.


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

hello
ihave just heard from vets
she has a bacterial infection caused by a build up of gas and diahorrea! she s on a drip and2 types of antibiotics
i wonder if this was caused by the fact 4 vets told me not to wash her bits after the birth? she was pooy and bloodyand they said leave her she s too stressed to be washed by you

i was told she needs to stay in overnight, but bare in mind they have no cover between the hours of 10pm and 8am! 
said i can take her back to emergency vet in sheffeild and pay agian! some choice!
there going to ring me later


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How can they possibly know the infection was caused by a build-up of gas and diarrhoea?

Liz


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

thats what they told me she had an xray


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh I am sooo sorry!!! Keep going hun!! Just keep going!! Do what is right for you and your cat!! Thinking of you at this trying time!! :crying:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

maryrose said:


> thats what they told me she had an xray


Did they say where the build-up of gas was?

Liz


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Maryrose, I have been following your posts for the last week and my heart goes out to you. You have done everything you could but have clearly been let down by your vet's. 

I thought your vet was failing to act in the correct way when I read one of your earlier posts. You clearly knew something was wrong as you went back there so many times but they seem to have ignored that and made their treatment decisions based on assumption rather than medical fact. Sadly, you can't turn the clock back but you placed your trust in them and they let you down. As others have said, once you feel up to it, document what has happened and make a formal complaint to the practice manager as their treatment of you and your poor girl has been disgracefully negligent by the sounds of things.

Once things have settled I would strongly suggest you change vet's to one that is open 24hrs. I have a brilliant one where I live. I have twice had two of my cats very sick and the vets were brilliant in saving their lives and the treatment cost appx £300 for everything including their stays at the practice.. I know that sometimes vet's do make misdiagnosis's as they are only human but even I who is not a trained veterinarian could see there was a problem from what you were describing. 

I hope everything turns out ok and your girl makes a complete recovery and the kittens hang on in there! x


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

lizward said:


> Did they say where the build-up of gas was?
> 
> Liz


in her abdomen


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

2flowers said:


> Hi Maryrose, I have been following your posts for the last week and my heart goes out to you. You have done everything you could but have clearly been let down by your vet's.
> 
> I thought your vet was failing to act in the correct way when I read one of your earlier posts. You clearly knew something was wrong as you went back there so many times but they seem to have ignored that and made their treatment decisions based on assumption rather than medical fact. Sadly, you can't turn the clock back but you placed your trust in them and they let you down. As others have said, once you feel up to it, document what has happened and make a formal complaint to the practice manager as their treatment of you and your poor girl has been disgracefully negligent by the sounds of things.
> 
> ...


thnak you
and i will chsange vets once she is back home and well


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello Maryrose,

It has made me so sad reading all these threads.I hope your little girl gets better and you get her home. That right now is the most important issue! 

Once you have acheived that and you feel calmer you can then deal with your vets lack of assistance,your oh's TOTAL lack of support! What is wrong with him?,he must see you suffering terribly right now. Does he have no compassion.My hubby is not the biggest fan of my cats but when the worst happens he shows what he really is! last year my baby had a terrible accident and ended up having an operation on his leg! at no time did my hubby think that putting him to sleep was an option.He paid 1,700 swiss francs for his operation! That is a true animal lover in my opinion. If your hubby can't say anything nice right now he should keep his mouth shut.Do you have any family members who can support you through this as you really need that? Of course you have your Pet forum family here to support you too!

Your cats pregnancy was accidental,you have worked so hard to save those kittens and her. I hope it all goes well for you and when she is better you will feel more confident dealing with your vets.Right now you only have the strength to try and get Phoebe home and well again.The rest of the stuff can wait.

I have everything crossed you get your little girl home very soon!

Big hugs

Izzie


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

thank you so much i have no one my husband and kids wont help. husband wont use apenny of his money
still waiting to hear agian hows she s doing


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

maryrose said:


> thank you so much i have no one my husband and kids wont help. husband wont use apenny of his money
> still waiting to hear agian hows she s doing


Remember your Vet was in the wrong here so you have a very good case to

a. Not pay and take it further
b. Payment plan

*His* money....


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about phoebe, 
i hope she gets better soon and is back home with you and her babies:smile5:. As for your husband well i know what i would do :. I know it must be hard doing it all on your own but just try to concentrate on yourself, phoebe and the kittens just ignore the husband if you can, you don't need the extra stress right now. get better soon phoebe:blush:


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

i rang vets myself as they didnt ring me! no change, still on drip and dehydrated, wont eat, they havent cleared the blockage yet! a nurse said waiting to get more fluids in
said a vet will ring at 10pm before going home, no one there until 8am!

saidi can take her back to sheffield forthe night, but its too much money,too far and not fair on kittens to keep taking them out in the cold and having to feedthem in the car!
im not happy with the vets
im worried about the bill! the longer they have her, themore they l charge!
kittens seem ok at the moment.


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

vet just rang she worse, they dbt kniw whats causing it now theynot sureitsis bacterial says maybe viral says she wont eat and temp sky high said need to do more bloods
herecomends itake her back to emergency vet in sheff sat until mon for around the clck care i dnt have £1000 he saidit wouldbe
said where she is now is shut over weekemnd and he will only come in 3 times beteween sat and mon and it carries a risk if she goes downhill she may die said its up to me
what a dilemma
what would youdo?

no other after hours vet here at all its sheffield ofr nothing


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Words fail me at the attitude of these vets. Shame on them.

I am so so sorry that you are going through all of this and unfortunately am unable to offer any real advice.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

maryrose said:


> vet just rang she worse, they dbt kniw whats causing it now theynot sureitsis bacterial says maybe viral says she wont eat and temp sky high said need to do more bloods
> herecomends itake her back to emergency vet in sheff sat until mon for around the clck care i dnt have £1000 he saidit wouldbe
> said where she is now is shut over weekemnd and he will only come in 3 times beteween sat and mon and it carries a risk if she goes downhill she may die said its up to me
> what a dilemma
> ...


I wld take her to Sheffield. Plead poverty. They cannot do just nothing to treat/help her. Don't talk £££ till Sun-Mon then offer payment plan.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so sorry to here this. I would take her. Plead poverty and ask to pay by instalments. Lots of hugs and I hope you get some support from your family


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

they want payment upfront it says so in big letters at the desk says no money no care thats sooo bad
im scared she will die
just weight kittens 1 has lost 6g! im afraid il lose them all husband fuming


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Is the cat called Pheobe or Amber? The exact same posts have been made on another forum but the names differ....


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you not mean Amber? 

Kay


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG I feel for you and sending lots of hugs 

I can't understand vets being like this and demanding payment straight away. When I rushed Tigs to the emergency vets they didn't even say anything about payment before treating her.

Is there an RSPCA near you that you can call, I know that we have on here in Gloucester and they help with vets fees etc.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Change your vet and try to get to a Leeds one who have 24 hour cover as an emergency regardless, how about this one, friends of mine have used it in the past and they do have 24 hour cover Abbey House Veterinary Hospital. There are other vets in Leeds who have more cover than 3 visits over the weekend - try to get to one of them asap!!

Carol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gosh...what a sad sad thread...

Thoughts are with you Hun and yes can you not change vets to one with 24 hour cover?

prays for you all

xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

maryrose said:


> vet just rang she worse, they dbt kniw whats causing it now theynot sureitsis bacterial says maybe viral says she wont eat and temp sky high said need to do more bloods
> herecomends itake her back to emergency vet in sheff sat until mon for around the clck care i dnt have £1000 he saidit wouldbe
> said where she is now is shut over weekemnd and he will only come in 3 times beteween sat and mon and it carries a risk if she goes downhill she may die said its up to me
> what a dilemma
> ...


Get her out of there, and tomorrow morning call Donaldson and Partners in Huddersfield 01484 421512 - they have regular surgeries Saturday morning and afternoon for a start. It's nearer than Sheffield, someone is there all the time for emergency care, and although they do charge a premium for emergencies it is nothing like £450 just to go through the door!

Liz


----------



## yorkshireblonde (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been to the Abbey House Vets that Carolmanycats posted the link to when my pooch attempted to donate blood. Lovely staff!
Well worth a try. Otherwise how about the RSPCA etc as other have recommended.
Sending you and your kittys loving thoughts and healing vibes. You really have gone above and beyond for your babies.
Good Luck.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> This sort of thing is common amongst emergency vets. I have heard of it before. These are special vet surgeries that only operate overnight, charge ludicrous amounts of money and discharge the animal first thing in the morning regardless of how sick they are. Take note, everyone reading - when choosing a vet, check their emergency procedures before deciding to use them!
> 
> Liz


It's the same in the states, I'm afraid. We unfortunately had to take our dog for his back surgery because that's the only neurosurgeon around, but the whole operation was the same: lots of money, wouldn't even look at the dog until they had half of their estimate up front, wanted the rest before they'd release him, and they tossed him out less than 24 hours after major surgery. I had a similar situation with a different emergency vet years ago with a cat. She was about 3 months old, and was leaking pus and blood. The first thing they mentioned was that there's a $50 emergency charge! They didn't want to hear about her until I agreed that was fair. It makes me ill that they are so money driven when there's a poor suffering animal in front of them.

But I digress. I do hope poor Phoebe is okay and a real vet gets this taken care of.


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I also agree do you mean amber


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maryrose has had at least 4 threads on here about Phoebe and her bloodtests and kittens. I don't remember an Amber. I think she does indeed mean Phoebe!


----------



## yorkshireblonde (Feb 8, 2010)

Have looked up the details about abbey house
here is the emergency web link for details
Pudsey Surgery - Out of Hours
Hope it helps!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Right, you're not going to like this everyone, but the very same posts, word for word, have been made on another board about a cat with a different name, and by a poster claiming to be from a different location, and with different reasons for 1. the cat being pregnant and 2. the kittens not being fed for the first couple of days. Also the same posts have been made on Yahoo answers. One more thing - that queen is blood type B and on the other forum this poster lists herself as having two pedigree cat breeds (one of which would indeed be a likely candidate to be group B)

Something isn't quite right.

Liz


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I knew as much didnt know about yahoo though


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't think of any obvious reason for the discrepancies. However, maryrose, if you are genuine then my offer of practical help by taking the kittens for as long as you need still stands, even if you are in the location specified on the other forum.

Liz


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

A scam? to make money?   I hope not and that this lady is infact genuine. I haven't seen the other posts but to make up such stories would be awful


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg noone has offered her money have they??? This is really bad if it is!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh jeez, are you serious? Why would anyone do such a thing? It all sounded quite genuine and since it had gone on for a while and told a whole story, it seemed all the more plausible. Goodness, I do hope this isn't some sort of scam, or I will totally lose faith in humanity!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The problem with posts like these is you can never be quite sure (especially with a new poster) how much is genuine, unless you know the person concerned offline. I recall someone posting here with problems relating to a care worker and the number of cats she was allowed, I actually went to her house and saw the kittens which were very real, but after she was rumbled she disappeared and, since it looked as if it could turn into a rescue situation, I was concerned when I was unable to contact her. In hindsight, perhaps I should have made an excuse to go and call back in person (it's far too late now). The trouble is you never know when, whatever might really be going on in the background, there could be a cat in need of help.

These kittens are pedigree, if I have understood the position correctly, though there will be no papers. It may be that this is why maryrose is reluctant to let anyone else get involved in their care.

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> The problem with posts like these is you can never be quite sure (especially with a new poster) how much is genuine, unless you know the person concerned offline. I recall someone posting here with problems relating to a care worker and the number of cats she was allowed, I actually went to her house and saw the kittens which were very real, but after she was rumbled she disappeared and, since it looked as if it could turn into a rescue situation, I was concerned when I was unable to contact her. In hindsight, perhaps I should have made an excuse to go and call back in person (it's far too late now). The trouble is you never know when, whatever might really be going on in the background, there could be a cat in need of help.
> 
> Liz


I think I know the situation you're talking about, and I wondered what had happened to her. Suddenly just stopped posting altogether, but had been on constantly with this and that concern. Yes, it is indeed hard to tell if there is a genuine situation going on somewhere. Ugh.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> Oh jeez, are you serious? Why would anyone do such a thing? It all sounded quite genuine and since it had gone on for a while and told a whole story, it seemed all the more plausible. Goodness, I do hope this isn't some sort of scam, or I will totally lose faith in humanity!


Seemed almost totally plausible to me, just a few things about the vet weren't, but I put that down to extreme exhaustion perhaps meaning that what the vet was saying wasn't being fully taken in. The thing about being sent from Leeds to Sheffield seemed very odd indeed but according to the other forum this lady does not live in Leeds but much nearer to Sheffield.

The emergency vet pricing could well be genuine, I have heard of it before, but why maryrose has not sought another vet after all the advice she has been given is a very good question.

If there really is a cat in serious trouble I hope she pulls through, it does not sound good at all.

EDIT: mystery solved I think - same location and breed of cat as on the other board

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/81343-my-cat-pregnant.html

Liz


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

It was certainly lingering on the "I got no money" part though wasnt it? Like she was waiting for someone to offer her money to pay cause everyone cares and wouldnt want the poor cat to die! Sickening really! Makes me soo made that someone could stoop so low!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

lizward said:


> EDIT: mystery solved I think - same location and breed of cat as on the other board
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/81343-my-cat-pregnant.html
> 
> Liz


More explanation!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> More explanation!


Me too...... confused


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I remember it all now (it has to be the same person, same breeds, same ages, same location, and part of previous ID the name of the cat, at least according to the other forum). The breeder of the girl was desperate to have her back and offered to refund the entire sale price. Failing that, she wanted to have her back until she had the kittens, because of the blood type incompatibility. We all advised the OP strongly to get the cats blood typed. Now, according to the other forum, this was done when the male was neutered (hardly normal practice!). However the OP had emailed me insisting that the boy was group B - now he is group A. "O what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive"

I think this story is genuine, with the exception of a few lies told to make it look less bad, and that the reason for the change of details on this forum is because she did not want us to tie up this case with the previous posts, especially since she has bred from a non-active register cat and the breeder begged her to give the cat back at least for kittening. I bet she is desperately wishing now that she had taken up the breeder's offer.

O dear, what a horrid situation.

Maryrose, Amberpearl, my offer still stands, and I really honestly do hope your girl and her remaining babies make it.

Liz


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I remember reading this thread, im guessing in away its a good thing these babies didnt get there mums first milk, if there parents were different blood groups she could have lost all of them if i remember right, poor girl i hope maryrose accepts your help liz its very kind of you


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Edited - a rant wont do anyone any good.

I hope you cat and kittens pull through.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So obv someone somewhere is worried about kittens, no matter what forum ? 

Take the kittens to Liz. Think of the kittens/cat.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok only just caught up on all the drama.
Does this mean someone is genuinly worried about mum and kittens, or is the whole thing just one big con? 
x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Stephny691 said:


> Ok only just caught up on all the drama.
> Does this mean someone is genuinly worried about mum and kittens, or is the whole thing just one big con?
> x


No it's seems genuine but with different names. Read Lizs post above @12.28am. I remember that thread.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry I did actually read Liz's post I was just being dense 
I really hope the kitty is ok,it's horrible when stuff like this happens.
x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Stephny691 said:


> Sorry I did actually read Liz's post I was just being dense
> I really hope the kitty is ok,it's horrible when stuff like this happens.
> x


Yeah it took me a while too. If you click on the link on HarryHamster at the top of this page you will see the first half of the story. I think.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

lizward said:


> I remember it all now (it has to be the same person, same breeds, same ages, same location, and part of previous ID the name of the cat, at least according to the other forum). The breeder of the girl was desperate to have her back and offered to refund the entire sale price. Failing that, she wanted to have her back until she had the kittens, because of the blood type incompatibility. We all advised the OP strongly to get the cats blood typed. Now, according to the other forum, this was done when the male was neutered (hardly normal practice!). However the OP had emailed me insisting that the boy was group B - now he is group A. "O what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive"
> 
> I think this story is genuine, with the exception of a few lies told to make it look less bad, and that the reason for the change of details on this forum is because she did not want us to tie up this case with the previous posts, especially since she has bred from a non-active register cat and the breeder begged her to give the cat back at least for kittening. I bet she is desperately wishing now that she had taken up the breeder's offer.
> 
> ...


Oh no! How sad  After all the offers that were made by the orignal breeder, and after all the warnings about breeding without adequate preparation and blood type incompatibility . Oh dear  Original Breeder must be heart broken


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saikou to Amberpearl on Jan 11th:

"Thats good because you should prepare yourself for a possible emergency visit to the vets for a caesar at midnight - out of hours cost on top of the normal £300 - £400 for the op - a Mum that can not feed her kittens that you either have to watch die one by one because you have no idea how to feed them properly, or if you can 4 weeks + of 2hrly feeds day and night..........With pedigree cats its really not as simple as letting 2 cats have sex."

Well, the emergency vet bill was not for a caesarean, but otherwise ....

I also see that on jan 13th amber mailed me and said the vet said the cat wasn't pregnant. Well, clearly the cat was pregnant. Of course, if half of the stuff we have been told about this vet is true, he may well have got that wrong. On the other forum though, she was suddenly told on Jan 22nd, by the vet, that the cat was pregnant, and it was a shock.

This is so sad because this person genuinely does need help but having told so many lies it is going to be very difficult for her to come and ask for it now.

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its sad, but all the offers of help all the advice just seems to fall on deaf ears. This kind of situation happens over and over again on here. At the end of the day in all of these cases the only ones to really suffer are Mum and her babies.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh gosh I remember that thread


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm soo upset about this thread :crying: I was upset in the first place for Mayrose and her poor Phoebe and kittens and then when I clicked from reading everyone elses posts that she may infact be Amberpearl has broken my heart, so many people have offered help the breeder of the girl even offered to take her back and look after her didn't she? What an awful situation I really hope the girl pulls through. I for one am still here to offer support to Mayrose I can not offer advice as I am not familier with situations like this, but she is asking for help and advice. If she is infact Amberpearl she hyas made a mistake, we all mess up sometimes but can only try and put it right.
Mayrose PLEASE accept the offers of help, everyone is only thinking of the babies and will not judge you x


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i have read through the original thread and have also been following this thread it is so sad that she did not take up the offers in jan. i now fear that she will know she has been found out to be amberpearl from the original posts and do exactly the same thing and just disapear. i hope she is still reading this at least and know that no one is going to judge her but that we all want to help her with babies and mum as best we can. please accept the help maryrose for the sake of your babies and mum


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Agree - there are several of us willing to help without saying any more about how she got herself into this. At the end of the day there are still three little lives to think about as well as the poor Mother cat.

Liz


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

This is so sad. I hope she excepts help


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Beardsmith I am trying to send you a message but your inbox is full can you delete some messages so mine gets through, please


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I am disgusted with the whole affair and it has made me so sad to read these posts! I have read the other posts too. Maryrose/Amberpearl PLEASE do the right thing for mum and babies. People have offered to help you and you must put aside your own feelings for the sake of your cats! In the circumstance (life & death) people are interested in helping your cats and not about judging you.

You can't turn the clock back but you can try to atone by doing the right thing now.

I just hope poor mum and babies survive!!


----------



## dudieezper (Feb 20, 2010)

That seems to be a sad story that phoebe is on the hospital that time. Maybe she might still need some rest to recover on her illness.SEO Services


----------



## anniem (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes it is and i think the most important thing is that phoebe is looked after which is what i think people are trying to help do with no blame to anyone- I do hope for phoebe and the kittens sake Mary rose accepts help from some of the breeders who have been through things like this and are offering help - Very sad sad story


----------

